# Movie Idea, what are your thoughts?



## madanesor (Dec 8, 2007)

A 25-year-old man who is termanally ill is put into a small hospital room iwht a lonley elder man. THe room is plane and simple, like and hospital room. It is out of the way of the hustle and bustle of the hospital, mainly just a place the two men could die in pease. The elderly man's bed is near the rooms one window, and the younger man can not sit up properly. THey have nothign to do, so after they talk abotu their lives, their families, ect. the older man starts to tell the younger one all about what is happeneing outside the window. He tells him, in total, five stories of what he is seeing outside the window, but each story is actually shown on screen. The man can read lips because his son is deaf. Through these stories, he teached the youn man five leassons about life, because he can sence the man is not having the best life. But as time goes on the young man is jelouse, since he himself can not sleep near the window. TIem passes, and the older man continues to teach the younger one. But the older man gets weaker as the younger one gets stronger. Then, one night, when the older man has a heart attack, the younger one does not call for help and allows him to die. When they take away the body and it seems decent enough he asks to be moved to the other bed. Then, he props himself up to looks out the window (He finally has the strength) because this window has given him his only hope, as it is all there is to do and what is happening outside of it has changed his life. But when he looks out the window, all he sees is a wall. 

What do you think? It would be mainly character-driven, and the stories would all be loosly based off of what happened in the elder mans life.


----------



## winkash (Dec 8, 2007)

I won't figure it out until I see at least a few lines about it. I think I would read it but, again, I can't give you any opinion about turning it into a film until I see a piece of your script.
Please, check spelling and grammar (this is what I am always told, so, I share this piece of advice with you).
winkash


----------



## madanesor (Dec 8, 2007)

I have not written it yet, just milled it over in my head. And sorry, I am not on my normal key-board.


----------



## Wallmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Actually, this is a very famous urban legend published in Vanity Fair magazine and it's been retold for ages:
Urban Legends Reference Pages: Windows of Your Mind

Without being a spoilsport, a girl in class once pitched this to make it into a short film and... becuase we all had heard this story, we all were just waiting for the expected twist ending.  One thing we recommend to hear is using a similair device, but varying it, still using elements of perspective and surprise.

Here's my crazy example:
Maybe it's a person blind from an accident and a woman aids him in his home.  He always thinks she's this beautiful woman (maybe she tells him that because he had a break up before the accident and flirting with her is restoring his confidence)... only to find out when he regains his sight she's obese and 60.  That might be more comedic to see on the screen...we'd be "in" on the joke from the getgo... but maybe talking up an 60 year old lady does restore his confidence.  Besides, that's just one way to vary the story.


----------



## Kram (Jan 14, 2008)

is this not based on a philosophy - i'm not sure but it does sound familiar to me


----------



## Boleyn (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry but this is a story I have read somewhere else, I cant think where though. The version that I read had two women instead of men.


----------



## John_ScripWriter (Mar 27, 2008)

Today I've been thinking about an utopia - Something that we all have dreamt sometime but we have not worked on it. Actually, I have encouraged myself and I decided to get it ready. This project is dedicated mainly to movie lovers and cinema/TV workers.

We all have dreamt on being able to film our own TV-show, being the producers of "Friends" or "Lost". Now I am going to try to become all these dreams possible, your goals, your desire about being the star of a worldwide known TV-show... all of that is now possible:

theshowmakers.blogspot.com

Spend 5 minutes of your life reading it.

Greetings,
John_ScripWriter


----------



## booker41 (Mar 30, 2008)

Improve your grammar before writing anything.


----------



## Mklangelo (Apr 6, 2008)

I've heard this story before, I can't tell you exactly where though.  Like Wallmaker said, it's a good idea, just put your unique twist on it.  Use the theme, change the setting.

"Walls do not a prison make."  That type of thing.


----------



## thales (Apr 12, 2008)

Depends upon those five stories really.  Otherwise, it's cool how the main story has wrapped around it.


----------



## didi768 (Apr 21, 2008)

Great idea but it sounds too familiar.  You've got to work on spelling which I'm sure by now you know


----------



## Burns the Fire (Apr 27, 2008)

*think for yourself*

i'd rather hear an original idea, spelling mistakes or not. i look to be moved in some way; surprised, provoked, inspired, and my fave- uplifted.


----------

